# Pike pole in Paper industry



## NOS

Hola, estoy haciendo una traducción en la que se utiliza "pike pole" como pieza o herramienta en la etapa de secado en la fabricación del papel. 

Me gustaría si alguien conoce esta pieza/herramienta, me proporcione una explicación de la función que cumple y su traducción en español. 

Gracias


----------



## Black Horse

Un "pike pole" es en general un tubo con una punta o gancho en un extremo. Tiene muchos usos en distintas aplicaciones, pero seguramente tu texto podrá darte una mejor idea del uso que se le da en el proceso de secado del papel.

Si el papel se seca en horno, podría ser usado para mover el papel sin quemarse.


----------



## k-in-sc

Are you sure it's used in the drying stage? I never heard of a pike pole being used for anything but log handling and firefighting, unless it was to hook a chain with (not recommended).
What's the sentence?

And:
"Thanks for correcting my mistakes, I a*pp*reciate it"


----------



## NOS

Thank you both for your help. 

Yes, it's the dryer department, that's why I can't figure out what to call it, I don't know how they use it in that context, what I know from the text is that they use it every day, after they unplug the dryers they have to check all the pike poles. 

As more context, I found this "When a dryer cover is cut or damaged with a pike pole, it needs to be replaced.  An X- 550 coating, when cut with a knife or pike pole, barely shows any damage and does not cause bond breakage leading to premature failure." on the Internet (http://www.fluoron.com/fluorocoat.htm). 

Thanks again  

P.S. k-in-sc thanks!! I certainly must correct that! It's hilarious.


----------



## k-in-sc

I still don't know what they use it for, but I found this:
pike pole: garrocha (f.) 
  ...
www.orosha.org/pdf/dictionary/english-spanish.pdf

P.S. Your English is excellent, among the best I've ever seen. I would say "figure out" and "P.S." And "thank you," two words. But other than that, it's perfect


----------



## NOS

ki-in-sc, thank you very much! I love the language and love to learn every day, plus this is what I do for a living. And thanks for the dictionary, it's excellent. 

Well, I checked, apparently the use of "garrocha" is restricted to sports, but I have to search more to be sure. 

Have a nice day


----------



## k-in-sc

A "garrocha" is a pole-vaulter's pole, definitely, but the Oregon OSHA dictionary seems well done and the timber industry is very important in that state, so I don't know why they would steer us wrong. (Did you notice it gives terms for three different types of blackberries, an important crop there? I get the feeling from looking at this dictionary that it is very hands-on.)

Here is a picture of the famous and problematic pike pole:
http://www.nafeco.com/ProductImages/PP-12.jpg

This nautical item is similar, but in English is called a "boat-hook" or "grappling iron."
Bichero. Asta larga con punta y gancho metálico en uno de sus extremos que sirve para tomarse o abrirse al atracar y desatracar la embarcación.
In the pix it looks igualito, though:
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&sa=1&q=bichero++&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&start=0


garrocha

Garrocha
feminine noun
1. pike, lance (vara); (vaulting) pole (de atletismo) (Am)
Copyright © 2006 Chambers Harrap Publishers Limited
Garrocha [gar-ro’-chah]
noun
1. A sort of javelin with a hooked head. (f)
2. A kind of dart used to prick bulls. (f)
Velazquez® Spanish and English Dictionary.


----------



## k-in-sc

From ProZ
English term or phrase: pike pole
Firefighter's equipment.

bichero de 3 a 6 metros que termina en un arpón de hierro; pértiga (Bolivia); palancón (Ecuador);
Explanation:
pico de mango largo (México); pico chuzo; garrocha


----------



## NOS

Hi k-in-sc,

Thank you so much for your help. You're right "garrocha" is a correct translation for pike pole, as all of the others. And the dictionary is just great. 

I'm still in doubt because, after a combined search in google ("secador"/"secadores"/"secadora" +"garrocha"/"pico"/"pica"/"chuzo"/"bichero"), I find no reference in Spanish. I've also checked the process of paper manufacturing and found no reference for something similar to a pike pole (in Spanish).


----------



## k-in-sc

Spanish hell, I can't even find out how they use the damn thing in English ...


----------



## k-in-sc

And it doesn't help that "Pike" is also the name of a lumber company, a fish affected by pollution from pulp mills, a road and umpteen researchers who have written about the pulpwood and paper industry ...


----------



## NOS

Neither could I... I've been looking for that since Friday, I had to move on 'cause I have another translation to work on. 

Anyway, thanks a lot


----------



## NOS

Nope, it doesn't


----------

